# Best river runner/playboat



## Giarc1988 (Feb 4, 2014)

Bliss stick rad is a sweet boat that plays well and guy do some gnarly stuff with them.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Jackson Fun, Wavesport Fuse, Pyranha Varun - most brands will have the river play/free runner design. Some are even going a more retro route like the Loki or Axiom for the old school play and more of a downriver boat. Look for something in the last ~5 years as I think the outfitting has come a long way. Other than that make sure you fit comfortably and try and get a few on the water/pool to get a feel for them.


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

*Play/river runner*

If you want to go short, the funs and older Stars are hard to beat for a play/ rr combo, as long as you are OK with the JK outfitting which really is not bad.

If you want something longer but a little restrictive in the play category, meaning it will allow only surfing, and squirting, get the RPM series.They are easy to roll, run rivers easily, you can get them cheaper than their modern counterparts. Their only drawback is the primitive outfitting but you can easily modify that to fit you..


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Dagger kingpin


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

For a more stable river runner that surfs fast glassy waves great check out the Jackson Zen. If you want a modern version of the RPM that is more playful than the Zen check out the Fun Runner. Fast and squirts well. If you really want to focus on vertical and arial play look into an All Star or Rock Star. The best playboats out there. 

Each step above needs a bump in skill and confidence but can be very rewarding and fun. I really like paddling playboats (2014 Rock Star) on most runs class IV and under. Mixing river running/play/surfing in a boat like this can be a hoot. You will roll a lot but having a fast playboater combat roll will help all aspects of your paddling no mater what boat you are in. Just don't bits off too much too fast and get in a bad situation or swim. I focus on hard moves on easy water. As you get better boat control and confidence your interpretation of what is hard change. Most of all paddle a lot and have fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

2008 Jackson Allstar, wave sport EZ, pryhanna S6. . . I like all these boats for river play. Some of the daggers look fun too


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

peterholcombe said:


> For a more stable river runner that surfs fast glassy waves great check out the Jackson Zen. If you want a modern version of the RPM that is more playful than the Zen check out the Fun Runner. Fast and squirts well. If you really want to focus on vertical and arial play look into an All Star or Rock Star. The best playboats out there.
> 
> Each step above needs a bump in skill and confidence but can be very rewarding and fun. I really like paddling playboats (2014 Rock Star) on most runs class IV and under. Mixing river running/play/surfing in a boat like this can be a hoot. You will roll a lot but having a fast playboater combat roll will help all aspects of your paddling no mater what boat you are in. Just don't bits off too much too fast and get in a bad situation or swim. I focus on hard moves on easy water. As you get better boat control and confidence your interpretation of what is hard change. Most of all paddle a lot and have fun.
> 
> ...



... so who do you boat for?


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

glenn said:


> ... so who do you boat for?



There are certainly lots of great options. I am partial to JK.




Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

